# WARNING: GRAPHIC PICS (Cyndi's broken leg)



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

You asked for it.

This is what I saw after I fell ... there was no doubt something wasn't right!!

Sunday afternoon.










At the local hospital:




















I was transported to a larger hospital over an hour away that afternoon and had surgery that evening to put in my stabilizing hardware.

Monday afternoon:





























The first time the bandages were changed on Tuesday afternoon, before I went home:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Changing the bandages Wednesday at home (my DD's pictures)




























Why do hospitals leave wounds and surrounding areas so dirty?? I was amazed with how much blood was left on the pins when I looked on Monday and super surprised on Wednesday how much dirt and ick left around the wounds.


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

It's actually not dirt but dried blood. You leave it there to help form a good scab for the skin to grow on. Also a lot of it seeps out in the first days after a surgery or injury.

Goodness - that's terrible! I didn't see if there was another thread about what happened but man, you're not doing whatever it was again anytime soon! I'm glad you got surgery quickly and may you heal well and whole!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Oh, OUCH!!!! 

((((hugs))))

I wonder if you could knit some crochet covers for the fixators? Something to kind of warm them up a bit, visually at least. Like those covers my mom makes for clothes hangers. It could be a whole new side-line business - custom made stabilizer covers. 

I surely hope you are not suffering in horrid pain! Are you able to get much sleep?


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

Cyndi, Cyndi, Cyndi- girl, you are a TRAIN WRECK!

First it was your scald third degree burns  - now this! I swear- your Guardian Angels need to step up and do a better job of looking out for you!

I cannot imagine being able to sleep AT ALL with all that hardware sticking out of me- oh my. Are you sleeping in a recliner? holymoly

mmm mmmm mmm

I showed these photos to Cabin Fever and he had to just walk away. He would be totally useless as a nurse. I hope and pray that Sometimes Paul is up to the task. 


:shocked:


by the way- pretty sock- hope you didn't manage to wreck that, too!  :lookout:

seriously, hugs and prayers coming your way :kiss: :grouphug:


----------



## CIW (Oct 2, 2007)

It looks as though someone needs to do an intervention and wrap you in bubble wrap.
Whats the prognosis. How long do they think that you will be out of commission.
I wish you the best. And hope that you heal fast and well.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

I am so sorry!
I have no words.
I just...just...
Big, but careful, hugs going I to you.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

My DH pretty much gagged and looked away too. I know for sure you must be tired. I didn't have stabilizers when my hand had a close encounter with the saw, but they found all sorts of weird stuff to put my hand in. It is very tiresome.
Do be careful getting around with all that hardware.
Keeping you in prayer!


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh my! I read about it but the reality is much worse. So sorry you've had to live with that contraption yet so glad we live in a time when it's available to fix you up. I'm praying that you'll be given an extra dose of patience while healing. Hang in there!


----------



## PollySC (Jan 17, 2006)

Sending along prayers for a quick recovery. I'm glad you were able to get good care to put your leg back together.


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

Don't remember ever seeing fresh people bone before (tv doesn't count).

I truly hope you stay off that leg as much as possible. Once you are mobile again you will probably use it more than you should.

And keep the good drugs handy. You sure are gonna need them for a while.

Be safe and take care of yourself.


----------



## jd4020 (Feb 24, 2005)

Wow! Oh Cyndi,, ouch-ouch-ouch!!!
Praying that that heals quickly and cleanly.
May God hold you and keep you through this time.
jd


----------



## canadiangirl (Jul 25, 2004)

Goodness! That looks so painful! Try to sit and heal!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

OH.........MY........TOLEDO ...........
I had to scroll real fast by the pics to see how bad they were before I could stop and look at them !! Kinda peeked fast like !! 
I think the pics of all the screws and the protacter looking contraption is worse than the bone pic !! akkkkkyyyyy !

You POOR POOR woman , I feel so bad for you !! It looks so painful !

So, may I ask what compelled you to take the first pic..... still in your sock ??! If I saw my leg like that , I would have passed clean out or at least gone into shock ! 

I will be praying for your speedy recovery , please be careful !!!


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

:facepalm:
I knew better than to click on this....
But I love ya girl, and so , In the interest of sisterly fiber love, I had to.
Holy Moly honey.
I can't even imagine, that's awful, just awful.
Sending huge amounts of Cyber warm fuzzy fiber filled hugs your way. You know, like the kind FR would knit.
Please rest and drink your milk!!:kiss:


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

Oh my goodness, Cyndi, that does look awful.

And I have to agree with featherbottoms, hadn't seen a people bone before--thank goodness I've done so much horse vetting and deer butchering or I might not have been prepared to see yours!!


----------



## FairviewFarm (Sep 16, 2003)

Sending thoughts and prayers that all heals well.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Why the picture with my sock on? When Paul was taking me to the ER, I let my children know that I broke my ankle. I knew at least one would be asking to see what it looked like. Besides, it gave me something to do to keep my brain off the growing pain & fear.

These are kids that grew up on the farm and has helped process our meat for the freezer. 

I have the daughter of one child, the youngest is still home for the holidays & watching g-daughter the 3rd is just curious like that.

Sure enough, I get a txt back.


----------



## raccoon breath (Aug 5, 2010)

Next time I think of going outside when ice is on the ground without my ice cleats, I'm going to think of this. It looks like your doc did a good job. Best wishes for a fast recovery.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

My DH had the same reaction as the other husbands. Would not look past the first photo.

Egads! It hurts to look at those! Please heal up nicely. Rest. You need rest and water and Vitamin C, as well as homemade chicken soup. Cooked down bones give you chondroitin, calcium, and everything else you need to heal bones.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

It read, "Ah shiiii ... shoot!"
"Get some pictures! Seriously, I'm here if you need me"

Those socks are special to me. A very good friend of mine (a daughter from another mother) hand dyed that yarn just for me. The ER nurses did try to save it but I knew there was no way so told them to cut it. I do think I have enough yarn left to make a new one.

I _ did _ get a couple ER nurses interested in knitting lessons!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Oh my. Wow, just wow. I didn't know a bone could break at an angle like that.
Guess I wouldn't have done so well in med school after all.

Seriously, lots of prayers coming your way. I hope it heels up well. I have a feeling that's gonna take some time though, likely 6 months minimum. I hope Im wrong.
Best Wishes, 
Get lots of greens & vitamin D.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

A part of the story I haven't mentioned online yet....

When I slipped & landed, I let Punky up & made sure she was okay then looked down at my leg because I had heard a POP & it felt weird. You saw what I saw & yes I let out a holler! 

Paul wasn't home. He was leaving just as I got home. My youngest was home but 2 hours prior was asleep on the couch. I told Punky to very carefully walk up to the door. & get her uncle. She was so cute. All the way around the truck, up the deck stairs to the door she kept saying, "Meme, I'm going slow, I'm doing fine. I'm okay. Meme, I'm fine. I'm going slow"


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

It's wonderful that she is old enough to understand, and do what you needed. It would have been rough on you otherwise trying to get help. Such a good girl!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

She'll be 4 in February. Yes, if she was an infant or toddler ....

Pearl, that is the end of the tibia (or tibula or tilapia ... your choice!) that disconnected from the talus (ankle) bone. There might be a small chip on the side, but of no consequence really.

Back to the story (I hobbled over the the desk to finish this).

Punky got to the door, opened the screen door, then could not get the main door open. She tried and tried but it has a lot of winter weather schtuff on it and takes a big shove. Punky is all of 42 inches and 37 lb. She hollered to me that she couldn't open the door and I could hear the panic setting in her voice. I told her to start knocking and kicking the door to see if she could get uncle's attention.

In the mean time, I've called Paul and let him know "he needed to come back. I fell and broke my ankle." He asks, "Are you sure?" I laughed and said, "Pretty much!" During this time Punky is really starting to panic because she knows I am hurt, can't get the door open and can't wake up Mike.

Soooo .....

I scooch on my butt from the passenger rear door of my king crew cab, to the front of the truck, around the front of the truck to the step, up 4 stairs to get to Punky who is in tears and still trying to get uncle's attention. I was wearing a long skirt, which kept getting in my good foot's way as I scooted. Thankfully, I also had on my long wool sweater coat, so my hind end stayed dry and warm.

Once I got to the house, Punky & I comforted each other until Paul got there a few mintues later. Punky had her mom & uncle called me so she could talk to me at least twice on Monday and once on Tuesday. She was the Best-est nurse I had! Cuddled with me & sang me songs.

Please keep the prayers coming. they do mean so much to me.

And pray I don't shoot Paul after I get mobile! He told me he already rearranged my medical baskets. They used to contain analgesic/cold/cough medicines in one basket, wound care in another and stomach related in a third. Paul thought it made more sense (and looked better) by putting all the boxed items in one basket, all the bottles in another, and anything that wasn't in a box or bottle in the third .... Lord help me!!!

Okay, back to the couch for me!


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Egads, men!:hair:hair

Well, lesson learned here, I'm just sorry it was at your expense. Dh went out after he saw the first photo, and got us both Ice Cleats. He said I'm not allowed anywhere without them until June! LOL.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I have a pair of yax trax. Love them! I put them on the table by the back door after the first snow.

Paul took his "pile o' stuff" from that room back out to his shop & decided to 'clean' the room. My yax trax haven't been seen since & Paul swears he never saw them. He usually 'cleans' this room in the middle of canning season & takes all the jars I've brought up to use back to storage.

:hair:


----------



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

Oh dear Squishter!!! I am so sorry you are hurting. I cannot imagine how bad that must hurt. You were so smart and brave. proud of you and the little one too. 

Father, place your healing hands upon Cyndi and help her to heal just as quickly and surely as You want her to. Guide her Doctors, nurses, and caregivers that they do all the things for her that You require. Amen

Thinking of you dear one. Wish I could come and help out! I am not too dreadfully far so *please* let me know if there is anything I can do. So thankful it was not your head! &#9829;


----------



## Farmerjonathan (Mar 11, 2013)

My wife broke her wrist and had a fixator on it. Her doctor told her bones don't have nerves and she wouldn't feel those pins being backed out. She said it hurt worse than breaking the wrist in the first place. So, when you are healed, have them put you under to take those screws out. Trust me on this. Insist on it.
I cleaned her pins twice a day using Q tips. Also need to massage your scar so it doesn't adhere to the bone. Looks bad, in a couple of years you'll be able to laugh about it. Oh her doctor balked and refused at first, but I have her fixator here at home. Heck the price we paid for it, sure wasn't leaving it there!!! Haven't found a good use for it yet, but someday!


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

You get to keep the hardware? 

Yikes! Cyndi! Just YIKES!

Back in the dark ages, just past Disco Dancing, there was a fellow who broke his neck body surfing at Sandy Beach. (the surf breaks in the sand, a lot of folks get injured there). He had the same sort of machinery somehow sort of wrapped around his chest with four prongs/wires/struts going up to the big chrome band that went around his head with big screws going into his skull. Eeewe! Why someone would go out drinking to a bar with that on their head, I never asked, but the image is still in my head. Your metal contraption looks just as alarming!! You're not going to go out bar hopping any time soon, are you? 

Hope you can heal quickly and sorry about the loss of your sock. Not to mention the injury to your foot!

:grouphug:


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

Your gruesome pics have been the BEST reminder for me to be careful on the snow and ice, Cyndi. At our tender age :hysterical:, every break will likely remind us every day of our folly, our lack of grace, our lack of luck, our bad judgement or quite simply- fate. 

One thing I have learned living here amid the snow and ice is to SLOW down and to "remain flexible at all times". You forgot that last part. 

Several years ago when I literally "took a lying leap off" our deck to avoid a bat, and in midair, suddenly came to my senses and to the realization that I was not longer twelve, that I coudl not fly, and thats when I envisioned what happened to YOUR leg happening to mine.

So, in midair, I freaked and in a split second tried to remember a volleyball roll I hadn't done in decades. Fortunately for me, my bones held and the only casualty that day was me peeing my pants with laughter when I realized how insane I must have looked. oh mercy. :sob:

As a result of your break, this winter, I will be relying more on my Yak Trax - we use them during the freeze/thaw/refreeze cycle mainly or for ice fishing and wlaking across a frozen lake- but still- sometimes, stuff happens.

I can only imagine the fear building as you realized what you had done to your ankle- the cost, the inconvenience, the potential long-term ramifications, etc. Being injured or sick is NEVER pretty- but especially for one as busy (and self-reliant) as you. 

Try not to kill Sometimes Paul- you described exactly how I organize my medical stuff and Paul did exactly what Cabin Fever would have done. :frypan:

Sometimes helpers are less than helpful- but that is probably an indication of just how overwhelmed he is feeling right now. He can't fix you, he can't stop your pain, he can't fix the money, but he CAN reorganize your medical baskets!

He is about to earn just HOW MUCH you do. I think he will be astounded.  :bow:

Only other knitters can understand the loss of that lovely sock. Somewhere I think I hear TAPS playing of in the distance. 

Hang in there, lady. Is there anything we can do to make your convalesence easier, less worrisome?


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

ohy,my teeth hurt and I feel dizzy. I'm so sorry,Prayers from here.....


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Cyndi, you sure can be proud of that wee one! What a treasure! You are one tough lady! Bummer about the med kits being re-arranged. Arrrgh!!! But I agree with WIHH. He was trying to simply do something. Most people get a little weird when they want to fix something and they simply can't. 

Prayers for speedy healing!


----------



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

WIHH and Kasota are absolutely right about dear Paul.When i had my accident a year or so ago, David was determined to organize all the people that came to see and stay with me and give me my meds. He had notes all over the place and would make sure visitors did not stay past 15 min so i could rest. Course, I do not remember a thing about any of it, (the blessings of 2 and 3rd grade concussions). Apparently, i was not the very cooperative patient and He wanted to do what he could. 

That is our menfolk, they cannot fix the broken bones and such but they will do what they can...they have to DO SOMETHING. Give him a big hug and tell him you appreciate the care he is giving...then have someone bring your baskets to you so you can fix them. lol It will all be alright, somehow everything will get done and taken care of..just not the way you would do it...and that is ok for now.


----------



## smallbore (Dec 28, 2011)

Wow. That's a nasty one. All my best wishes for a speedy recovery. After I had surgery I had trouble with my scar itching and feeling uncomfortable. it was recommended to put vitamin E oil on it. That helped a lot as long as I used it faithfully.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Wow.

My husband had a totally different reaction ... "ohh, cool." But then, he's a medic, and he'd never seen a compound fracture of an ankle. He thought it was very interesting - so thanks for sharing that educational experience, MLF! 

I would have passed out, but I don't deal well with pain at all. 

YAY Punky for doing such a good job of taking care of you!

I realized as I read your tale of trying to get the attention of someone indoors that honking the horn on the truck might have worked. Something for me to keep in mind should anything like this happen here. 

How awful. I am so glad you have good help!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

My most frequent prayer is patience with Paul. He is not used to being a care giver and especially not use to me being so dependant. It is a learning curve for both of us.

Vit E for itching relief? I'll try it. I know it worked great ony healing burns last year.

It is oddly interestingbto mevalso Frazzle ... like a biology lesson at thevend of my leg.

I never thought about using my key fob to sound the horn on my truck. Wow, great idea!


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

You know, Cyndi, the only reason it really occurred to me is that my cousins taught their kids to come running when they beeped the horn. That way, they could turn 'em loose at a friend's farm or something to go play, or they could be way out back on their own property, and when it was time to come in, they just went and beeped the truck horn and everyone came running! It was like the old time triangle to call everyone in for dinner. 

A beeping horn is an uncommon sound on most rural properties, I think, so it would bring attention for sure. Now I'm thinking what I really need to take when I go outside is not just my phone, but my car remote!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

That certainly is nasty, and you did well to hold up until help got there.

Best wishes on living through all the help and frustration that will happen.

Good healing prayers and thoughts for you.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

I'm so sorry, Cyndi. As a nurse I've seen some bad breaks, but that is awful! Prayers for quick healing!


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Wow. Mend fast.good work.


----------



## HTG_zoo (Apr 18, 2011)

This brought tears to my eyes and I'm not a soft person in that respect. I've never broken my ankle but I've seen my finger bones before and it just sticks with you.

Bravo to your little hero! I'll be keeping you both in my thoughts.


----------



## Farmerjonathan (Mar 11, 2013)

I collected bells for a long time. So all over the farm there are bells. When they are rung, if you aren't ringing them, you are to stop what you are doing and find the bell that is being rung and talk with that person. Has saved a lot of steps as well as frustration. They were not to be used as a prank. 
Hoping that ankle is feeling better.


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

Farmerjonathan said:


> I collected bells for a long time. So all over the farm there are bells. When they are rung, if you aren't ringing them, you are to stop what you are doing and find the bell that is being rung and talk with that person. Has saved a lot of steps as well as frustration. They were not to be used as a prank.
> Hoping that ankle is feeling better.


What a wonderful idea.


----------



## Rosesandtea (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm not on the forum very often but I wanted to check in tonight and I saw this thread. I am sorry you got such an injury Cyndi! I hope you are feeling better a bit by now. 
Well done to your little one too for being so helpful and brave.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

I got my mom a big bell that she keeps nearby. Sometimes when she is not feeling well her voice will simply fail. She has something called "essential tremor" which makes her hands periodically shaky, like a person with Parkinsons, but it is not Parkinsons. It can, however, affect her voice. I'm like a mom with a little kid...I can be dead asleep and if I hear that bell I wake up immediately. 

I am thankful she is considerate enough to not get "bell happy" and ring it for the little things that can wait. lol!


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

Wow Cyndi - just wow! It sounds like you are taking everything in stride, and you have a great attitude! Prayers sent your way!

What a treasure little Punky is - love to hear about her (and see pictures!)


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

Wow! Feel better and recover quickly. Perhaps some packing bubbles when you are out walking around to prevent these things...LOL That's what I suggested to my accident-prone husband. Wearing safety goggles, he can still get chards of wood in his eye. Do rest up and try not to get back at it too soon. You want a complete recovery!


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Cyndi,
How blessed you were with your little angel there to comfort you despite such a serious type of injury. You must be one tough gal to have such good thinking intact with that kind of pain! I had to go back and look at your pics a second time! I have never seen hardware and pins like that before. My sister in law took a fall out on her driveway right before Thanksgiving. She suffered a skull fracture when she ran out on the icy area to stop her daughter from driving away as the roads were bad. Her daughter did not see her fall as she drove away and she had to get herself back indoors, her hubby didn't hear her calling for help. Alhough she hit the back of her head on the iced cement, she got two black eyes that are still healing! Thank God she did not break any bones though. Big hugs and prayers you heal fast...oh I am so sorry about your fall! A painful reminder to all of us to be extra careful about falls... I hope you are feeling a little better?


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

I think she needs to wear one of these blow up Sumo Wrestler suits - there would be no way you could get hurt wearing one of these!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

You're killing me, smalls! 

Paul says he saving bubble wrap & the sumo wrestler suit "is a good look".

Romy, how terrible about you SIL! Did she have a concussion? 

Amazingly, I wasn't in a lot of pain when this happened. I know I was going into shock, but the whole area felt very numb. It was only when it was jarred or bumped that I would have pain.

Living in pain ever day (fibromyalgia), actually helps with dealing with this new pain.

Paul borrowed a wheelchair for me to use. What freedom!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Watch out, world! The woman has wheels!!!!


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Kasota said:


> Watch out, world! The woman has wheels!!!!


I think everyone will be safe as long as it's not a motorized scooter, then we'd all be in trouble!!:runforhills:


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

A motorized scooter with bells!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Now I have incentive to replace the battery in my key fob.


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Dear Cyndi, I have to be honest and tell you I did not look at your pictures. Seeing my own broken arm in person four months ago was enough. But I sure *hope you are healing* well at this time. It's an awful experience to go through. hugs...stef and some friends.  










(picture courtesy of Bing)


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Cyndi - how are you doing? How are you guys getting along? Is Paul still ruling in the kitchen? Prayers continue!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

LOL, Kasota. No, the kitchen is empty most of the time. He does make a great cuppa coffee though (and PB sammies). Thank goodness for friends who bring us meals every few days. We have plenty of leftovers to get us to the next friend's meal.

I'm able to push the dust mop around, and even vacuumed the large rug at the main entrance. Would love to vacuum the LR rug, but I can't reach any outlets!!! Never realized just how much hair these 3 dogs leave behind!

I was at the ortho doc on Monday. He says my pin sites are looking real good and we have scheduled my next surgery for 1/22. 

He will be removing the external fixater, then putting the fibula back in place and putting on a plate (held on with screws) to keep it in place. He will also be putting in a couple of long screws through the fibula into the tibia. These screws will be removed at some point. Then I'll be in a cast for 6-8 weeks. PT after that.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

thinking of that area healing is making me itchy. :teehee:

How are you spending your time and energy, Cyndi? 

Lots of knitting? reading? watching TV, books on tape - yelling orders out to Sometimes Paul? :teehee:

Hang in there, the both of you!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Mostly sleeping, followed by knitting and reading. I'm amazed how tiring healing has been! Even knitting is tiring!

_and sometimes Paul _ is seeing just how much work I do every day to keep up with the stove dust & dog hair. 

Prayers going out to you and your family today.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

thank you, Cyndi. 

Its not such a bad thing that Sometimes Paul is learning a little bit about what you do everyday - I am certain he will grow to appreciate you more and more. 

Thankfully, I haven't been "laid up" like you have - I have had a few bad days with my hip here and there - but nothing NOTHING like your horrific injury.  Even then, lots of things had to be left to "slide" until I was fit enough to tackle them. 

It is wonderful you two are such a "team". :kiss:


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> Mostly sleeping, *followed by knitting* and reading. I'm amazed how tiring healing has been! Even knitting is tiring!
> 
> _and sometimes Paul _is seeing just how much work I do every day to keep up with the stove dust & dog hair.
> 
> Prayers going out to you and your family today.



Cyndi, have you discovered the secondary function of knitting needles? Namely to provide an extension of your fingernails as you gently slip it into your cast and ease the itch!?


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Cyndi - sounds like things are progressing nicely. Much too slowly for your liking, I've no doubt, but I'm glad to hear progress is being made! Amazing how much you have been able to do and I am so glad you have friends to keep you fed!! 

What kinds of dogs do you have?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

*WIHH*, This too shall pass. I'm enjoying spending more time with Paul.

*Stef*, no cast yet ... that comes next week. I have to locate my long needles!!

*Kasota*! Wow!! What a HUGE surprise!! Thank you, thank you, thank you!! What a wonderful and thoughtful care package. Yarn, and hot chocolate & chocolate and cute lolipops and that box (!!!) I love the box it all came in!!

Thank you, my friend.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Oh, Cyndi! I am so glad you got it!! It was supposed to arrive on Monday and I was getting worried that it got lost! LOL! 

I LOVE those boxes, too. Michael's has them. I have 6 round hatbox style ones that are in an ocean type theme and 6 hatbox ones that are in roses. Those hold all my do-dads like lace and buttons and such. I have a bunch sized like the one I sent to you that hold various and sundry. One has greeting cards in it that I pick up when they are on sale/really cheap - and then I have them if I need one and I don't have to run out. Another has all the cards and love letters from my sweetheart but it is an HUGE box (lol! he is sentimental...happy me!) 

 Hope you are feeling cheered!!!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Had my 2nd surgery today to remove the external fixator. The leg is splinted & wrapped up tight. I'll be back at the dr in a couple weeks to have it casted.

I made a cabled leg warmer for my good leg. I'm going to have (_ and sometimes Paul _) bring down my odds n ends hadspun scrap yarn to make a colorful cover for the bad leg


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Cyndi, we were just mentioning you in the FAC thread! Glad to hear you are out of surgery and the fixator is gone. How are you feeling? What did the docs have to say about how things are coming along? 

Sure am keeping you in prayers!!!!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Doing great, keeping ahead of the pain. The day after surgery is usually the worst day so I've set my alarm to wake me tonight to check the pain scale & medicate if needed.

Kas, the cabled legging was made using the Bernat Waverly yarn you sent.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I got a lot of compliments on it.

I'm a self proclaimed, unashamed yarn snob. This yarn knit up more like a natural yarn instead of an acrylic.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

First time uploading pics from my phone. Hope it works!


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Cyndi, it still looks miserable, but a huge improvement over all that heavy hardware!!
So glad to see you are healing well, what kind of time frame have they put on it?


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

so happy for the progress report! The cabled leg warmer is awesome.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Debi, I go back to the doctors Feb 3 for a wound check and to get a cast on. It makes me nervous having surgical wounds (5 going to the bone) not checked for 2 weeks. I'm still not weight bearing on that leg.

I should have a cast on for 6-8 weeks. Hopefully some time in there I will have a walking cast put on.

Then physical therapy begins for 2-3 months.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Cyndi, the leg warmer looks great! I would be nervous about the surgical wounds not being checked in so long also, but it is not at all uncommon. I used to do wound care in a hospital. Your nose will often be the first to tell you if anything is headed south. If you start feeling sick or feverish don't delay but get thee into the doc's office. Not telling you anything you don't know, I'm sure. Everything really should be just fine, though. I'll bet you will be glad when you get the cast on! 

(((Hugs))))


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Got my first ever cast this morning. 

Doc says all the wounds & incision are looking good. The wounds left by the external fixator are all crusted over with no infection. The spot where the bone came through the skin is healing well. The surgical incision (9 staples) are looking good.

I had to position my ankle at a 90Âº angle for casting. It's been at a 60Âº-70Âº angle for 5 weeks. YEE-OUCH! I could get it to the 90Âº but I couldn't hold it for very long. Had 1 nurse holding it in position while the other wrapped.

Casted it in my g-daughter's, Punky, favorite colors. Purple & pink.

Paul says it looks like something from Dr Suess!!!!

The latest photos


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Ok  here  are the latest pics


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Good work. Keep at it. Spring is coming. Good timing.


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

It doesn't look nearly as bad as I expected, Cyndi! Everything outside is healing well, hopefully the insides are doing the same.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

It does look good! Although you are going to have one heck of a gorgeous scar there. But all in all, it really looks a lot better than I thought it would. So very glad you are healing so well.


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

Looks like it's healing really well.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Hey that looks awesome, great healing! All that healthy eating, I'm sure.  Love the cast and the legwarmer to go with it, you are holding up so well.


----------



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

I can just imagine how many different directions your poor head has been going in all this time. I know you are not one to sit still for very long. I am so thrilled everything is healing well for you and you are taking the time needed to rest up. love the springy colors!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

The ankle is still pretty swollen but my calf is shriveling up quickly. 

You can see the different directions my head is going ... it's on my cast cover-up! LOL


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I agree with everyone else it looks great, a lot better than I thought it would. Great cast, Punky will love it.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Cyndi - it's looking really good! Congrats on your first even Dr. Suess cast! Looks great! 

I have had various and sundry stapled up after surgery. Always made me feel a bit strange to see staples in my skin. 

How are your pain levels doing? I wouldn't be surprised if you were a bit aggravated from having to get to 90 degrees. Will you be able to hop about a bit with crutches or a walker now that you have a cast?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

No pain from the ankle but threw my hip out yesterday & that is giving me a lot of pain today. 

I'm still confined to the house & porches without Paul's help. I can't do stairs. I do use the walker to get into the bathroom.
The knee & hip on my non-broken side are very arthritic so I prefer the wheel chair.


----------



## jd4020 (Feb 24, 2005)

Glad to know things are on the mend. I agree, I think your Punky will love the colored cast.  Will continue prayers for good healing. 
God bless,
jd


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> First time uploading pics from my phone. Hope it works!


Awww...that looks familiar: 


View attachment 22474


One word of caution from 'the wise' ( my recent experience) if you have any persistent pressure points from your cast...any area that hurts badly, contact your doctor. I had that problem and 'braved it out'. Caused myself a lot of unnecessary suffering. 

Continued wishes for your recovery, girl! So glad you have someone there in the house to help and care for you. ** 

P.s. I tried to copy your picture ( *POST # 70*) to here but for some reason it only copied your words!


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

Man oh man, seeing all these pics of injuries makes me want to stay away from here. All you knitters really do a good job when you get injured. At least Cyndi can still use her hands for knitting.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> You're killing me, smalls!
> 
> Paul says he saving bubble wrap & the sumo wrestler suit "is a good look".
> 
> ...


Hey Cyndi, my SIL did have a concussion and wound back at the hospital with very low potassium, she was mumbling and not making sense. I told her about the potassium, eat those bananas...when she got back. She told me they gave her liquid potassium in juice..she got sick but they got some into her. After that we stayed on her about those bananas....within a couple days she was mentally doing much better. The fracture in her skull was mild but the black eyes...well she is still healing from the raccoon look. Out in the woodshed last winter, I had an accident with wood splitting...out by myself and a piece of wood flew back into my forehead, got a huge knot that took over a third of my forehead, thought the skin was going to split, huge knot. It was cold out so I held something on it, ducked my head as I came in the house and got frozen veggies, headed right upstairs. First I let hubby know then see, told him to stay calm, said it only stung and I was walking normal..wasn't nearly as bad as it looked I tried to tell him, he kept asking me if it knocked me out....no but I guess it was a hard hit...the swelling went down gradually and then...well I got two black eyes and couldn't leave the house for weeks...good thing I was on the island....I did one funny thing, I started juicing fruit the next day and forgot the container below it at first...made a little mess....got me laughing...my poor son was so worried...

I still wince looking at your progress...one brave lady. Then after this you go and throw your hip out...oh my.... Yes, by all means stay in that wheel chair and take your time..... 

Big hugs and prayers for healing.....


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

So sorry for your injury and ouch! I do like the cute pink/purple combination wrap. I hope you heal well!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Oh Stef, that looks so painful. How is it doing now? Are you still in PT? How is your range of motion?

I'm not a big banana eater but take potassium & magnesium supplements ... it helps with my fibro pain.

Paul made an appt for me with our chiro tomorrow. I'm going to have an awful time getting out to the truck & up into the truck. I'm having trouble using the walker w/o pain ... when I lift myself with arms. Lifting myself up into the truck ... wouldn't happen today.

It is feeling more like maybe a strained muscle because I can move my arm wrong & it sends shooting pain.

I've got a damp towel filled with hot rice on it now . It feels so good!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Stef - OUCH! That looks painful! 

Cyndi - I'm so sorry you are having such a rough go today. Maybe you have a pinched nerve somewhere. Hopefully the chiro will be able to help!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Stef said:


> Awww...that looks familiar:
> 
> 
> View attachment 22474
> ...


whoa...that looks rough Stef!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Cyndi - hang in there!


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Cyndi, Sorry I missed all this. Hope everything works out for you. Sure brought back a lot of old memories from mine. My ankle scar is on the inside, right at and above the ankle bone. Mine broke 3 places right in and at the top of the ankle joint, and the small bone in my leg in 2 places. They didn't get my toes up high enough when casted, so I got drop toe. Lost all the muscle in my calf. Sure hurt when I got the walking boot, took 3 days to seat the bottom of my foot in the boot. Hope all goes well with yours. My surgery yesterday was just a tune up, the plate and screws loosen over time because of bone loss from polio. Polio bone loss is why mine broke in the first place, there was a ring right where it broke, right above the ankle joint. Freak accident, my foot landed right on a grass sod, toes up, foot turned out slightly as I stepped out the drivers door of the pickup. Stood up, weight on left foot. Couldn't get right foot under me quick enough so I fell in a heap. I could feel each break. Shock, didn't begin to hurt until about 1/2 way to hospital, foot down in a small pickup. Started swelling in my boot and bleeding. Anyway good luck from here on. I used a lot of vitamin E oil, rubbed in good to keep skin and flesh soft and movable from bone. My incision was right over skin grafts from an old injury as a kid so the skin is very thin and no flesh over the bone. 16 weeks in cast and boot but I worked ever day. Happened on a Sunday, Ortho on Monday afternoon, no cast for 2 weeks because of swelling, surgery in afternoon, back at work the next day. 60 steps at City hall ever day. 20 steps at water plant. It was a fun year....James


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Wow, James. What a story. Made me cringe reading it.

A fun year ... NOT

I was surprised just how much muscle tone I've already lost in just 5 weeks 

Sending good thoughts your way as you heal


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> Oh Stef, that looks so painful. How is it doing now? Are you still in PT? How is your range of motion?
> 
> I'm not a big banana eater but take potassium & magnesium supplements ... it helps with my fibro pain.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry, Cyndi. I wasn't trying to high jack your thread...it was just that your leg wrapping looked so much like my arm did. I'm coming along. Can knit now, but definitely lost range of motion. I did PT but the tendons were affected. Like you said, it's really noticeable how much the muscles shrivel!
Just do what you need to do to get well. You've served your family all your life...they love you and now they're doing for you what you would gladly do for them. 

James...I'm so sorry about your terrible accident! How painful that must have been. It takes a long time to recover. Thank God He gave our bodies the ability to heal even from something as severe as what you and Cyndi went/are going through.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

No worries about hijacking Stef. I am so glad that it was my ankle and not somewhere on my arm. If I couldn't knit, I'd be going stir crazy right now.


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Cyndi, it's been a while since I've been here. How are you doing?


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

Holy smokes. 

Bless your sweet heart. I am so sorry ! That looks just awful. Painful at the very least. I would have passed out cold. 

I hope you heal quickly !


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I'm on the mend, thanks. Out of the cast & just need to keep off it to alliw the tendons to heal. If I can keep myself off it or to a minimum for the next two months, I should be good to go.


----------

